# 150g p tank...



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i am getting a new tank for my piranha and i am wondering how i should set up the wet/dry to perform the best (high filtration) with my piranha's eating habits. intake one side...return opposite side?

i am getting a 150g tank that will be filtered by aqua clear 200 wet/dry filter. i think that i want to get holes drilled in the tank for the 2 wet/dry hoses.

would anyone recommend this?

i dont understand how the overflow would work with a hole drilled for the intake....??

could i just get one hole drilled for the return spout?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

oh and the water return pump is a va3600 aqua pump 1057 gph


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

You do know that a via aqua 3600 will return water only at 634 gph @ 4 feet? 507 gph @ 5 feet?
While your overflow is rated for 900gph?

I have a aquaclearaquatics 200 wet/dry with a mag drive1200 pump on it. That thing gets 1100 gph at 4 feet. I would think about getting a better rated pump.

~Dj


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

ok thanks.

how does overflow work with drilled holes?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

With drilled holes, the hang on overflow is not needed. You simply connect the drilled whole via bulkhead to the inlet of your wet/dry. Water will automatically flow out of your tank.

~Dj


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

ahhh, i see.

but is there a way to set up the wetdry not to drain your tank in the event of the pump failing? or a power outage.

should i get pre-drilled holes for my 150g or just use the over flow?

with holes...my water pump would not have to pump the water up as far and i would not have to get a more powerful pump...$15 for some pre-drilled holes.

what do u guys think i should do? holes or no?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

JesseD said:


> but is there a way to set up the wetdry not to drain your tank in the event of the pump failing? or a power outage.


 You can determine how many gallons your sump will hold then figure out how low the water level in your tank would be with that much water missing. Drill the holes at roughly that same level. This will make sure that the level of your tank can only fall a level that would saftly be held by your sump.

~Dj


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

well if you should have the holes drilled somewhat high on the tank so that the sump would hold the water before the intake dropped to a certain level...what would be the point of having the holes drilled?

the intake couldnt be higher and the return spout be low? that way the water pump would not have to pump it has high and the filter would pump more GPH. and the intake would be set up not to drain your tank in the case of a power outage or water pump failure.

so the people with holes drilled low on their tank have no way of preventing their tank form draining?

would it even be possible for the water pump to drain the sump if the there is a hole drilled for the intake? would it be hard to set up the water pump to pump out the water uqual to as fast as it is coming into the wet/dry? because u cannot adjust how fast the water would be sucked into the filter.

sorry bout *all* the questions


----------

